
AWS IQ – Get Help from AWS Certified Third Party Experts on Demand - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-iq-get-help-from-aws-certified-third-party-experts-on-demand/
======
lildata
Consulting as a Service. For sure a lot of people are gonna pass those AWS
certifications now.

